# Maybe an old one. Joke



## 10sne1 (Jul 23, 2018)

But new to me


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 24, 2018)

HAHAHA

Good one!


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2018)

:LOL2:


----------



## HogWild (Jul 24, 2018)

:LOL2: :LOL22:


----------



## KMixson (Jul 24, 2018)

Priorities, priorities.


----------



## handyandy (Jul 25, 2018)

I might have to share with this with my wife. Some people at our wedding weekend were surprised that I towed the boat there with me, fished the day before, morning of, and day after with the wife. People that knew me well weren't surprised, some thought there was something wrong with me. Thankfully my wife enjoys fishing, not to the extent that I do, but she at least is understanding of the struggle I have which is that everything that isn't fishing or duck hunting is just getting in the way of fishing and duck hunting. Although I haven't been able to win her over on me not being around at Christmas time for duck hunting. I just keep saying it wouldn't be an issue if our families just lived closer to areas I duck hunt. I just really hope that when we have kids that they get into fishing and hunting so I can use the excuse the kids want to go. I don't think that will work out, but I'm really gonna try to. I wished as a kid that someone in my family was into fishing and hunting that could have taken me more. My dad likes fishing, but never to the extent that I liked to go as kid or now even.


----------



## 10sne1 (Jul 25, 2018)

Yep, our wedding date was set around Snook season, we understand.


----------



## gnappi (Jul 25, 2018)

handyandy said:


> I might have to share with this with my wife. Some people at our wedding weekend were surprised that I towed the boat there with me, fished the day before, morning of, and day after with the wife. People that knew me well weren't surprised, some thought there was something wrong with me. Thankfully my wife enjoys fishing, not to the extent that I do, but she at least is understanding of the struggle I have which is that everything that isn't fishing or duck hunting is just getting in the way of fishing and duck hunting. Although I haven't been able to win her over on me not being around at Christmas time for duck hunting. I just keep saying it wouldn't be an issue if our families just lived closer to areas I duck hunt. I just really hope that when we have kids that they get into fishing and hunting so I can use the excuse the kids want to go. I don't think that will work out, but I'm really gonna try to. I wished as a kid that someone in my family was into fishing and hunting that could have taken me more. My dad likes fishing, but never to the extent that I liked to go as kid or now even.



You never know what kids are going to like. My son grew up in a saltwater boating / fishing community and has no interest in fishing. My GF's deceased husband had no use for fishing and her son is a rabid fishermen. He's wished his dad liked fishing.

I OTOH grew up with a fisherman / outdoor sportsman / hunter for a father and at least I'm just like him... in that respect anyway.


----------



## gnappi (Jul 25, 2018)

Maybe another old joke?


----------



## 10sne1 (Jul 26, 2018)

LOL, did not see that coming.


----------

